# Mullen Mouth Bit



## Gggfas (Jun 24, 2013)

What's yall's opinion and experience with the Mullen mouth bit with rubber over it?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been looking for one and can't find it. Have you seen them somewhere? I use them to train young driving horses


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I find that bit rubber covered to thick to fit in my horses mouths correctly or comfortably.

I use a mullen mouth bit now on one of my horses....plain metal bit.
In soft, gentle hands a metal bit of this type will not be "cruel" if you are thinking the rubber is going to cushion bad hands....
I don't want to encourage fussing, chewing on them that I have found happens with the horses I used them on....
I want a quiet, soft and responsive mouthed animal...I just didn't find that or a good fit with especially a rubber covered mullen mouth.


*churumbeque* 
Have you ever seen thse....
Rubber Mullen Mouth Pelham Bit | Dover Saddlery
Happy Mouth King Dee Pro Shaped Mullen Mouth Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery
Happy Mouth King Dee Pro Ribbed Mullen Mouth Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery
Korsteel Solid Rubber Mouth Bit - Statelinetack.com


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I had a nice hard rubber covered arch mouth. Someone "borrowed" it and won't return it. I don't like the flexible ones nor any ridges 
and just need a simple d ring.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

All the ones I ever saw were too thick for most horses and seemed to encourage them to open their mouths 
I've used plain metal mullen mouth bits and I have one with a really small port in it
I do use a Happy Mouth Shaped Mullen Mouth bit on one horse that has a really sensitive mouth - she goes well in it but you do have to check then for bite marks after every use. Its not thick like the rubber covered ones - about the same as a metal bit


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

OK...try these and see if more to your liking...

http://www.thefind.com/sports/info-rubber-mouth-bits

http://www.victorycanter.com/King-Dee-Rubber-Mouth-centaur-464594.html?gclid=CP65-oqkucECFUsV7AodP1EAqw

Amazon.com : Coronet Rubber Mullen Mouth Dee Soft Bit : Horse Bits : Sports & Outdoors


If the above don't link properly please copy and paste the addresses in. 

The first one listed is a _HUGE_ assortment of only rubber mouthed bits in all moutpieces and styles...:wink:


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Many years ago I was training a two year old. The rubber Mullen mouth broke while riding. The mare took off bucking, ran through the barn and finally stopped on the other side where the paddock dead ends. The bridle ended up around her neck. The rubber broke where it attaches to the ring on the bit.

I won't use one. I did try a happy mouth once. It was too thick to fit comfortably. 

I have the smallest diameter metal Mullen mouth I could find. The mare I currently ride loves it. She has a very fat tongue with no mouth space for the bit. A very low palate.

If you pay attention horses have a wide variety of mouth shape. My tb mare has plenty of room for the bit with a high pallet. Complete opposite of my other mare.

I think a thick bit might fit a draft horse better. I once had a percheron and he did well in a happy mouth.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A Mullen mouth bit does not have a port in it. It is a gently curving straight bar bit designed to be ridden with a snaffle rein and a lighter curb rein. The mouthpiece is of moderate thickness which most horses find comfortable to carry. I've only seen one horse, part Belgian, that was ok with the rubber-mouthed Pelham.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

horselovinguy said:


> OK...try these and see if more to your liking...
> 
> http://www.thefind.com/sports/info-rubber-mouth-bits
> 
> ...


I could only see one with link. Having trouble copy and paste on iPad. Will check on comp. but not wanting soft.
This one was arched mouth and rigid.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

horselovinguy said:


> OK...try these and see if more to your liking...
> 
> http://www.thefind.com/sports/info-rubber-mouth-bits
> 
> ...


Seems like only the pelham have the arch. I want that arched mullen but in an oring or eggbutt. The only ones I could find in an arch 0 ring style were gag bits.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I hate rubber bits. I was taught originally to start horses in them, but after some trial and error I realized that every, single horse, hands down, preferred a metal bit to a rubber one. no exceptions. So I stopped using them and never looked back.

I find certain horses much prefer a mullen mouth, either curved, or with a very low port. The most easily found version is a kimberwick, just don't clip the reins in a slot if you don't want the curb action.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

This is the one I bought. It works fine for my mare

Korsteel Mullen Mouth Eggbutt Snaffle Bit - Horse.com


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

4horses said:


> This is the one I bought. It works fine for my mare
> 
> Korsteel Mullen Mouth Eggbutt Snaffle Bit - Horse.com


 Thats what I want but with a rubber coating. I like them for young ones when I start driving them.


----------



## Prisstine (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a happy mouth Mullen that I ordered and used once. My older mare prefers a simple snaffle bit. I plan on listing it for sale. Not sure if anyone would be interested but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

I haven't used a rubber Mullen bit, but I did use a steel one for my mare's inspection. All 3-year-old's were required to have bits in their mouths, and most people had a simple snaffle. I chose to go with the mullen so if someone tripped, the bit wouldn't jam into the top of her mouth. They have to run them at a trot, and tripping happens sometimes. 

Unfortunately the runners that year were VERY harsh, and just tugged down on everyone's chains, which were attached to the bits! So every horse threw their head in the air, hollowed their back, and performed terribly, trying to escape the pain of the bit jabbing their mouth. At one point, a stallion took off, and a runner was leaping through the air trying to keep up while hanging off of the bit. I was ever so glad I'd chosen a Mullen! I think my mare was one of the only in her class that didn't rear.


----------

